
Google's Book Search: A Disaster for Scholars - auferstehung
http://chronicle.com/article/Googles-Book-Search-A/48245/
======
mbrubeck
Ed Felten did a good summary/critique of this article and its responses here:
[http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/felten/finding-and-
fix...](http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/felten/finding-and-fixing-
errors-googles-book-catalog)

